# Fernita Y No Demoro Tanto... 2000!!!



## oriental

No estoy muy adiestrado en esto, pero nuestra amiga llegó a 2000 post (2012 a esta hora) y bueno, pues esperamos más.

Si tu no estás, te buscamos.

PORQUE ES UNA BUENA FORERA
PORQUE ES UNA BUENA FORERA
Y NADIE LO PUEDE NEGAR..........
 
ESTOY DE LA INVENTIVA QUE.......... 
 
Adelante, te  precisamos...
Tu humor, tu conocimiento, tu alegria..
 
Saluditos.


----------



## danielfranco

¿Ya dos mil tan pronto? Santo cielo, qué velocidad. Pero que bueno, porque necesitábamos tus contribuciones.
Feliz postiversario.
Dan.

P.D. Nos vemos dentro de otros... este... ¿Treinta días?... para celebrarte tu siguiente postiversario.


----------



## Fernita

Gracias querido Oriental por tus palabras. ¿Viste que ibas a llegar a tiempo? Fuiste el primero aunque recibí un mensaje privado muy amable de una forera nueva que me llenó de emoción. Me encanta poder ser útil y mientras pueda, lo seguiré haciendo con todo cariño. 

Daniel: muchas gracias a vos también. No sé si a veces son demasiado amables o creo que no merezco tantos elogios. Te mando muchos cariños.


----------



## aleCcowaN

* ¡¡Felicidades Fernita!! *
* por 2000 posts  *
* con la respuesta*
*o al menos una pista  *
*y siempre*
*con inalterable buen humor*
*en idiomas varios*
* Joyeux Postiversaire!!!!  *​ 
*¡Te envío 2000 besos!*​


----------



## Soledad Medina

¡Mi querida y admirada Fernita!  Es para mí un honor ser de las primeras en felicitarte por tus 2.000 valiosos aportes.  Eres una estrella del foro, no sólo por tus conocimientos y la generosidad con que los compartes, sino por tu constante optimismo.  Contigo no sólo aprendo sino que me divierto muchísimo. Nunca falta la frase simpática que obliga a sonreir.
Que Dios te bendiga, mi amiguita.  Y gracias por tu ayuda.  Hace sólo unas horas acudías presurosa a ayudarme.  Eso nunca lo voy a olvidar.
Un abrazo muy grande desde Miami
Soledad


----------



## Rayines

¡¡Pero Fernita!! ¡¡Felicitaciones!!, siempre un placer leer tus mensajes. Además, me da la impresión de que vivieras a la vuelta de mi casa .
 ¡¡Suerte y adelante!!


----------



## Fernita

Mi querido amigo Ale: esta vez, al llegar a los 2000, ya me da un poco de vergüenza recibir tantos elogios. Ya sabes cuánto me gusta ayudar y no sé si eso es para felicitar... GRACIAS POR TODO!!!! Mis cariños para ti, como siempre, 

Ay, querida Soledad, ya sabes que cuentas conmigo para lo que necesites y adorable eres tú. ¡Qué Dios te bendiga! Besos y queda pendiente el cafecito. lol Tu amiga Fernita, que te admira muchísimo. 

Querida Inesita: muchas gracias por tus palabras tan amables, como siempre. Es verdad, te siento muy cerca. ¿No será que vivimos en la misma cuadra y nos saludamos todos los días sin saber que somos estas foreras? Aprendí que todo es posible. Ya te contaré. Besos milenarios,  and thank you very much!!!!!!


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

*¡¡¡¡Fernita!!!!*
*Qué gusto que con tu simpatía, disposición e inteligencia has llegado a los primeros 2000.*
*Te has convertido en uno de nuestros* campeones.
*Saludos*


----------



## Eugin

*Pues, Fernita, amigota, que no te den vergüenza estos elogios de parte de todos nosotros, ya que has hecho (y sigues haciendo) un excelente trabajo aquí y tu espíritu de colaboración, simpatía y buena onda enriquece estos foros de una manera que, quizás, vos no lo puedas percibir pero, "los de afuera", sí nos damos cuenta y por eso te lo agradecemos... y te lo festejamos!!!!!*

*¡FELICIDADES EN TU NUEVO MILLAR DE UNIDADES!!!*​ 
*Un abrazo enorme para vos, lleno de afecto y gratitud!!*​


----------



## Moritzchen

Ferni, Ferni über alles...
Uy, me equivoqué...
Bueno, son las 7:30...
Celebraré tus 2000 con un emparedado de milanesa,
mientras tanto te mando un superabrazo y espero verte por los hilos porque siempre, además de iluminar con tu ayuda, lo hacés con un muy buen sentido de humor.


----------



## fenixpollo

¿Ya?  Pues, qué bueno!  El foro necesita más de tu amabilidad y colaboración.  

*Feliz Postiversario, Fernita.*


----------



## Fernita

Querido Tigger: muchas gracias, sos muy amable. ¡¡¡Y gracias por el regalito de los campeones!!! Cariños para ti. 

Mi querida Eugin: mil gracias por tantas cosas lindas que me dices. No tengo palabras para agradecerte. Como dije antes, me da hasta vergüenza. 

Mi amigazo Moritz: ¡qué puedo decirte! El sentido del humor, que vos también tenés, es una gran ayuda en la vida. ¿No? Te mando muchos muchos cariños. 

Y tú querido pollo: *es un honor para mí que me felicites* ya que eres un forero excepcional. Muchos cariños para ti y gracias.


----------



## heidita

Estimada Fernita, si llegas con esta rapidez me costará mucho mantener esta pequeña ventaja. 
Una buena forera, siempre amable y correcta, y amiga de sus amigos, que es lo más importante.

HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH!


----------



## angel101

Felicitaciones (¡otra vez!)


----------



## Fernita

Querida Heidita:muchas gracias. Es verdad que para mí los amigos son una parte *muy *importante de mi vida. Como dicen, es la familia que uno elige. Te mando muchos cariños y no te preocupes que no es mi intención alcanzarte. Además, no importa tanto la cantidad sino la calidad, tanto de amigos como de posteos. Besos 

Wowwwwwwwwwwww, Angel101: muchísimas gracias otra vez por tu MP de anoche. Me sorprendiste. 
Honestamente, creía que eras nueva aquí pero ahora veo que no. Soy un poco despistada y no presto mucha atención a la cantidad de mensajes, te pido disculpas. Cariños y estamos en contacto.


----------



## elprincipeoigres

Enhorabuena Fernita por estos 2.000 post y en tan poco tiempo, por lo que veo en tu "profile".
Al compararme contigo siento que no visito nunca el foro.
Enhorabuena (de nuevo) y sigue siempre ayudando tanto.


----------



## loladamore

¡Óoooooooooooooooooorale! ¿ Tan pronto? 

*Muchísimas felicidades, my little Fern! *​ 
*This* seemed like the most appropriate picture for you because it is described as *'a charming, graceful, little fern'* in the catalogue, but I gave you a picture of a fern on your last postiversary, so I thought I'd have a look for something else. *Here*, I hope you like them!

Keep up the good work!


----------



## Fernita

elprincipeoigres: muy agradecida por tus felicitaciones y no te preocupes porque me he vuelto adicta a WR. Muchos cariños 

Hola looooooooolaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa querida: thank you so much!!! Do you read my mind???  *I love earrings!!!* I never go out without wearing a nice pair. People say I´m crazy but that´s the way I am. The ones you´ve just given me are gorgeous! I hope I can wear them tomorrow. Thanks again. Muchos cariños para ti de tu amiga little Fern.


----------



## salvador_1_99

Muchas Fernitas Felices. Digo muchas felicidades Fernita por tus 2000 post, y sigue divirtiendote en el foro, has sido de mucha ayuda, gracias.


----------



## rsweet

Sorry to be late for this. 

Congratulations, Fernita! I always enjoy your enthusiasm and lively posts! ​


----------



## Honeypum

¡Felicidades, mi amiga, por estas 2000 participaciones!

Es un placer saber que puedo contar con vos para lo que necesite y que en cada respuesta tuya recibiré una sonrisa.

Espero que sigamos viendonos seguidos, esto de la diferencia horaria lo hace un pelín más complicado ahora...

Miles de besos... ¡espero saludarte pronto por los 3000!


----------



## Fernita

Dear Salvador: me has hecho reir con tus Fernitas felices jajajjaaj MUCHAS GRACIAS. Con todo mi cariño.

Dear rsweet, thank you very much for your kindness!!! And you are not late at all. You are just about to hit you milestone! 
I´ll be alert. lol jajajajajjaa Send you a bunch of kisses.


----------



## Fernita

Mi querida amiga Honey, no sé qué decirte ya que lo he dicho en estos posts no sé cuántas veces: me gusta tanto colaborar en los foros que no sé si es para felicitarme. Es verdad que la diferencia horaria no nos permite estar juntas muchas veces pero las dos sabemos que igual lo estamos. Un beso gigante y mi admiración hacia ti.  He descubierto un sitio donde te anotas para que no te feliciten. Eso haré antes de llegar a los 3000. Siento que todos son tan amables conmigo que me emocionan demasiado. Será que soy muy sensible. Igual te agradezco tus palabras. CON TODO MI CARIÑO DE SIEMPRE.


----------



## Nippur de Lagash

¡Nunca es tarde cuando la dicha es buena! reza el dicho, y nunca es tarde para felicitar a una amiga forera como Fernita, agrego yo. Gracias, Fernita, por tu siempre pronta respuesta, siempre atinada, y gracias por tu amabilidad y por tu enorme sentido del humor.

Recibí los más cálidos saludos y besos de tu amigo Nippur.


----------



## Outsider

_Muchas gracias por tu presencia._
​


----------



## Tatzingo

Fernita,

Well done! So few days in the forum and already so far ahead of many... ;-)

Keep your posts coming!!

Tatz.


----------



## lazarus1907

¿Me han borrado mi felicitación, te felicité por tus 1000 primeros mensajes hace tan solo unos días, o tengo recuerdos falsos?

¡Felicidades en cualquier caso!


----------



## Fernita

Querido Nippur, amigo mío, mil gracias por tus felicitaciones y te debo una disculpa. Te mando un beso enorme. Con todo mi cariño 

Outsider: ¡qué lindo tu mensaje! Lo bueno, si breve, dos veces bueno. Cariños para ti.

Tatzingo, thanks for your congrats! I´ll try to keep my posts coming but it´s not so easy and you keep yours! We need your help in the forums! Send you a huge hug. 

Pero Lazarusssssssssssssssss, ¡¡¡cómo que te han borrado el mensaje!! jajajaja ... Eres tan cómico y serio a la vez. Otro honor para mi es que tú me felicites! Gracias, muchas gracias a ti por tus "aportaciones", como dicen. jajajaja Y GRACIAS POR DESEARME FELICIDADES !!! Nos mantenemos en contacto. Cariños


----------



## natasha2000

Pero, pero... 

Hace poco que fueron los 1000...

Pero, 2000 ya? 

Heidita tiene razón. Si sigues así, nadie te alcanza!  

Felicidades!


----------



## Fernita

Hooooolaaaa Natasha. Muchas gracias por tus felicitaciones, no me parece que haya pasado tan poco tiempo. Heidita no sabe lo que dice  , no le comentes, pero sólo lo dïce de buena que es.  Te mando muchos cariños y un abrazo muy grande y ya pronto te estoy felicitando a ti.


----------



## Fernando

Muchas gracias por tus mensajes, Fernita.


----------



## lauranazario

Felicidades en tus 2000 (y más)... y perdona la demora en unirme a la celebración.

Aquí un obsequio... que no es tanto como remuneración propiamente dicha sino como un colorido "recuerdo" de tus valiosas aportaciones. 

Saludos,
LN


----------



## Fernita

lauranazario said:


> Felicidades en tus 2000 (y más)... y perdona la demora en unirme a la celebración.
> 
> Aquí un obsequio... que no es tanto como remuneración propiamente dicha sino como un colorido "recuerdo" de tus valiosas aportaciones.
> 
> Saludos,
> LN


 
Querida Laura: millones de gracias y nunca es tarde. Además soy de esas personas que no se ofenden, ofenderse es un trabajo más que no conduce a nada.  
¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡Me encantó el regalo y no sabes lo bien que me viene!!!!!!!!!! 
CON TODO MI CARIÑO Y ADMIRACIÓN A OTRA DE NUESTRAS GENIALES MODERADORAS, gracias y gracias y gracias...


----------



## ordequin

*Fernita:*
*Sensibilidad, sabiduría y buen rollo por todos los poros de sus siete letras.*

*¡Enhorabuena!*


----------



## Fernita

*Querido Ordequín: si vos supieras lo bien que me has hecho con tus palabras, no lo podrías creer.*

*Estoy pasando uno de los más difíciles momentos de mi vida y por eso no estoy aportando al foro por cuestiones personales, PERO SÍ ESTOY APORTANDO MI ALMA Y TODA MI CONTENSIÓN A MIS HIJOS.*
*SOY MUY BAJITA DE ALTURA PERO TENGO UNOS HOMBROS MUY FUERTES!!!!!!!!!*

*El recibir un mensaje de felicitaciones con tus maravillosas palabras me dan fuerzas para lo que estoy afrontando EN ESTE MOMENTO. *
*GRACIAS A VOS Y A TODOS LOS FOREROS!!!!!!!!!*
*ESPERO QUE TODO PASE PRONTO Y PODER VOLVER A ESTAR CON USTEDES!!!! AHORA NO PUEDO. TENGO HIJOS Y SON MI PRIORIDAD.*

*ESPERO ME COMPRENDAN Y QUE SEPAN QUE ME SIENTO ACOMPAÑADA POR USTEDES.*
*GRACIAS, GRACIAS, GRACIAS, GRACIAS EN MI NOMBRE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Fernita


----------



## Heba

Congratulations Fernita 
Sorry I a a bit late​


----------



## frida-nc

Ay, Fernita.  ¡Te pido perdón! ¿Tán rápido a otro mil?
Eres modelo para todos con tu generosa amabilidad.
Felicitaciones.


----------



## ordequin

Fernita said:


> *Estoy pasando uno de los más difíciles momentos de mi vida y por eso no estoy aportando al foro por cuestiones personales, PERO SÍ ESTOY APORTANDO MI ALMA Y TODA MI CONTENSIÓN A MIS HIJOS.*
> Fernita


 
*Fernita:*

*TODOS deseamos puedas solventar pronto ese trance del que nos hablas.*

*Desde aquí un mensaje de solidaridad y apoyo, repleto de energías y de cariño, para ti.*

*Espero esta poesía que transcribo pueda insuflarte algo de ese ánimo que necesitas.*

*Huecos Habitables*

Hay un hueco habitable
en el cual un día
nos encontraremos. 
Podremos recorrer pausadamente
sus calles y sus plazas.
Subir a sus pequeñas torres
y otear el horizonte. 
Hay un hueco habitable
en el que la palabra
se hace susurro
y silencio de eternidades.
Hay una luz diáfana
a través de sus espacios
que resguarda de galernas y transmite
el sonido de los pájaros. 
Hay un rumor de árboles
entre los módulos que aparta
la pesadilla lejana de las colmenas. 
Hay un silencio de pensamiento
con fondo de cascada y una presencia
de mares de espuma blanca.
Hay un hueco habitable
en medio del soñado bosque
para cruzar por él, sentarse, habitarlo
y oír el silencio vivo dejando atrás
tanto espacio muerto. 

*Ricardo Ugarte.*


----------



## Fernita

A TODOS LOS AMIGOS DE ESTE FORO FENOMENAL, LES AGRADEZCO PROFUNDAMENTE TANTA AYUDA !!!!!
REALMENTE LA NECESITABA. MUCHAS GRACIAS MILES DE GRACIAS!!!
PRONTO VOLVERÉ A COLABORAR!

TO ALL MY FRIENDS IN THIS GREAT FORUM, I WANT TO THANK YOU DEEPLY FOR SO MUCH HELP!!!!! I REALLY NEEDED IT !!!! THANK YOU VERY MUCH!!!!
I'LL BE BACK SOON TO START COLLABORATING AGAIN.

WITH LOVE,
Fernita.

THANKS, THANKS, THANKS, ...
EL POEMA ES PRECIOSO, ORDEQUÍN!!!!
POR EL MOMENTO LOS DEJO PERO PROMETO VOLVER.
KISSES AND HUGS!!!
FELICITO A TODOS LOS QUE HAN LLEGADO A MIL O DOS MIL O TRES MIL POSTS. SON TODOS MARAVILLOSAS PERSONAS!!!!!!
DISCULPEN SI OLVIDO ALGO IMPORTANTE, YA CON MÁS TIEMPO, PRESTARÉ MÁS ATENCIÓN.
BESOSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!


----------

